# Identificar cables de un tranformador



## Lalo01 (Jun 6, 2010)

Es la primera vez que estoy utilizando un transformador. Compre los componentes
necesarios para armar una fuente de voltaje simétrica de 15v y entre estos esta
el transformador de 110v, mostrado en la imagen de abajo, sin embargo, no se cómo conectarlo. Quisiera saber que cables del transformador debo conectar a el tomacorrientes y cuales a mi circuito. La resistencia que tienen entre cables cafe es de 88 ohms y la que hay entre los cables rojo-negro es de 1.4 ohm y entre los cables rojos es 2.8 ohms.Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar con mi problemilla.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 6, 2010)

Hola Lalo01

No se ven las imágenes que adjuntaste.
Creo: los cables Cafés se conectan al “tomacorrientes”
Luego que lo conectes mide los voltajes entre los cables Rojo-Negro y Rojos.

Por tu mensaje: quiere decir que entre los cables Rojos y los Rojo-negro no hay continuidad ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 6, 2010)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola Lalo01
> 
> No se ven las imágenes que adjuntaste.
> Creo: los cables Cafés se conectan al “tomacorrientes”
> ...



Creo entender que el primario serian los cables marrones y el secundario (Con punto medio) Rojo-Negro-Rojo



Lalo01 dijo:


> Es la primera vez que estoy utilizando un transformador. Compre los componentes.......


Cuando agregues alguna imagen *NO* emplees el MSN de Hotmail, busca un servidor específico para imágenes.


----------



## Lalo01 (Jun 6, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Creo entender que el primario serian los cables marrones y el secundario (Con punto medio) Rojo-Negro-Rojo
> 
> 
> Cuando agregues alguna imagen *NO* emplees el MSN de Hotmail, busca un servidor específico para imágenes.


Listo, creo haber corregido el problema con las imagenes. Y bueno, después de
mirar las imagenes que me puedes decir al respecto??


----------



## Cacho (Jun 6, 2010)

Comentario de Fogo +1.
Los marrones a 110V y las salidas son los dos rojos. El negro es la toma central.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 6, 2010)

primario son los cables marrones .
 el secundario , Rojo-Negro-Rojo
los cables marrones al toma corriente 
el rojo ,negro ,rojo a tu circuito 
el negro es el punto medio 
saludos


----------

